
All CppCon 2016 Videos Are Up - adamnemecek
http://cppcon.org/all-cppcon-2016-videos-are-up/
======
villedespommes
great job, guys!!!

> 47 different SSD cards used

did they mean hard drives or did i completely miss out on storage tech
evolution?

